# اكتب عربى بدون لوحة مفاتيح معربه هدية من ميكروسوفت



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يوليو 2009)

إذا كان لديك مشكلة لأن لوحة المفاتيح لا تحتوى الأحرف العربية و لم تجد الملصقات التى توضع عليها لتمييز الاحرف العربى ، قم بتحميل هذا البرنامج maren الذى يترجم و يصحح لك
مثلا تكتب 3zayak وهو يستبدلها بكلمة " ازيك"
شاهد الفيديو

http://www.microsoft.com/middleeast/egypt/cmic/maren/


----------



## mohandes amr (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا على البرنامج الجامد ده 

وعلى فكرة أنا باكتب بيه دلوقتي


----------



## hammoud (17 فبراير 2010)

hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
raheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeb
thanx ya man


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (12 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم​ 
شكراً جداً على البرنامج 
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:


:55:​


----------



## أبوعزاب (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## greatman-t (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
مشاركتك متمميزة


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (27 يونيو 2011)

تسلم على البرنامج الرائع وشكرا من القلب على جهودك ياطيب تحياتي


----------



## سعيد زنقار (30 يوليو 2011)

شكر يااا اصلي


----------



## حمدان المغني (30 يوليو 2011)

good man ,, it is suitable solution 4 laptop


----------

